# Does the Perfect Knitting Bag Exist?



## LisaWyo (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a ton of bags! My husband is disgusted! I can't find the perfect bag. I've come close. The Namaste Monroe is close, but a little bit small. The Brooklyn H bag is close, but kind of large and clunky. I know, too small, too big...what do you WANT??? I need to keep personal stuff and my knitting stuff separate. I carry a wallet and meds, keys and assorted other "purse stuff". I would like a bag that has some place for tools, crochet hook, etc.
Any thoughts? Anyone know of the perfect bag?


----------



## scottie55 (Jul 5, 2014)

I saw a post on here earlier in the year, which was like a barrel with a shoulder strap but I can't find it now, but looked interesting. Perhaps another KPer will remember the name of it x


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

Awhile ago I saw an ad for a well designed fishing tote. It was pricy and I did not get it. Perhaps there would be something in sports departments, sites or stores.


----------



## FloridaFlamingo (Dec 5, 2014)

check out CCKae designs on Etsy. Her knitting bags are great!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

LisaWyo said:


> I have a ton of bags! My husband is disgusted! I can't find the perfect bag. I've come close. The Namaste Monroe is close, but a little bit small. The Brooklyn H bag is close, but kind of large and clunky. I know, too small, too big...what do you WANT??? I need to keep personal stuff and my knitting stuff separate. I carry a wallet and meds, keys and assorted other "purse stuff". I would like a bag that has some place for tools, crochet hook, etc.
> Any thoughts? Anyone know of the perfect bag?


Design your own! Make tons of money!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Everyone wants/needs different things. You will have to keep looking until you find what is right for you. Caution, keeping everything in one bag can cause back/shoulder problems. You may end up making or adapting a bag to fit your needs. 

Enjoy your fiber arts,
GrandmaNona


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm just the same. I've found that the smallest bag you can find that will carry a ball of yarn and your needles/hook is best or you just get weighed down. I was going shopping with a full bag till I pared it down. A toiletry bag is ideal and it will fit in your shopping bag/tote with whatever else you need to carry (umbrella, parka, water bottle etc etc!)I tend to just take a zip-lock bag to be honest. Most knitting bags are really only any use at home.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Have picked up a few quilted bags with interior and exterior pockets different sizes for different projects - Vera Bradley at tag sales $1 or $2 dollars each. Some of straps that are a bit worn so I just "patch" them. Can store one within the other and roll up in one of my bins. For BIG projects I use an LLBean canvas picnic tote another tag sale find - ,lots of pockets and can drop a small purse into one pocket...


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

I think you're going to have to design your own!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

My favorite is The Nantucket Bag http://nantucketbagg.com/

On the web page you can see the very short video that shows you how it opens. As I recall, it was designed by a knitter and I love love love mine. Mine is in purple, so it does not show the dirt but can easily be cleaned, unzips to lie flat if you want, and has lots of pockets of many different sizes. It goes with me everywhere .


----------



## MissMeeKaren (May 27, 2015)

LisaWyo said:


> I have a ton of bags! My husband is disgusted! I can't find the perfect bag. I've come close. The Namaste Monroe is close, but a little bit small. The Brooklyn H bag is close, but kind of large and clunky. I know, too small, too big...what do you WANT??? I need to keep personal stuff and my knitting stuff separate. I carry a wallet and meds, keys and assorted other "purse stuff". I would like a bag that has some place for tools, crochet hook, etc.
> Any thoughts? Anyone know of the perfect bag?


Oh my gosh, I hear you! Hahaha! I have a dozen or so different project bags that I use. Some are large, some are small, and they accommodate various types of projects.

Two things that they must have all have -- or not have -- is 1) a pocket for a small pair of scissors and other small pokables/losables, and 2) must not have any Velcro anywhere on it.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Ironically, I just watched an episode of Sewing with Nancy "Sew Simple with Rectangles & Squares, Part 1" where she made a tote bag and a cosmetic bag (would be great for notions). She used double sided quilted fabric and gave the dimesions for the pattern pieces right on the show. The bags went together quickly and looked to be quite sturdy. I am thinking of making a set and then customizing a second set to my needs, if necessary. I am able to watch the show on my computer at the following site:
http://video.wpt.org/video/2365299009/


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

I got a really nice one from my local Charity shop - it's in immaculate condition - pretty much brand-new I'd say - and cost me just £1.

It has a hole in the side (a proper, eyeletted hole I mean!!) for yarn to come out of so a ball of wool isn't tumbling all over the floor and the needles with the knitting on can just be popped back into the bag over the top when on the move with a visible loop of yarn on the outside of the bag - if I decide to use the eyeletted hole for this purpose!

It's large enough to have room for a circular knitting loom as well (I've recently gotten into loom knitting!).

I also have the type of fold-up/fold out knitting bag that sits in a wooden frame on the floor rather like a magazine rack.

I have those large zip around bags made of heavy duty polythene/vinyl with rope type handles for keeping my growing yarn stash in.

I have 2 knitting needle cases, one is soft bodied with a zip over the top.










The other is a wooden one with a sliding lid.










And I also have a "craft case" with compartments to keep bits and pieces (I do knitting, sewing, crochet and beadcraft), The dividers are fixed via velcro and can come away completely leaving the case ideal for use as a knitting bag as without the dividers the body of the case is long enough for knitting needles!

Dare I get another bag for knitting? Dare I even get another BAG? Because quite apart from knitting and craft work, I have a passion for collecting various handbags!


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sadly, though I've at least two hundred assorted bags that I use for holding knitting projects at various stages from just-beginning to almost-done, I have yet to find the perfect-for-every-stage-of-every-project bag. None of my bags was bought new, and very few were designed to be used for knitting.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I got a good one at Hobby Lobby. It has 4 or 6 good sized pockets on the outside (wish they had snaps to close but those could be added). I found it near the hoops for cross stitch. I would post a pic but hubby isn't home and it's up on a shelf I can't reach.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I have number of small tote bags for individual projects. But, I like to think outside the box, so I've even used an old laptop bag that I had to use for work. It has lots of inside pockets, several outside zipper pockets, and a separator inside to keep things neat.

You might consider a small backpack. They are loaded with inside & outside pockets. One advantage of non-knitting/non-craft bags is that they are versatile - you can use them for anything.


----------



## MissMeeKaren (May 27, 2015)

Dutchie1946 said:


> Sadly, though I've at least two hundred assorted bags that I use for holding knitting projects at various stages from just-beginning to almost-done, I have yet to find the perfect-for-every-stage-of-every-project bag. None of my bags was bought new, and very few were designed to be used for knitting.


Move over, Sister! :lol:


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't know, maybe I'm doing something wrong. I usually use a smallish makeup type bag for 'accessories' and a gallon zip lock bag for the yarn/needles/pattern. the small bag will fit inside the zip lock.


----------



## LisaWyo (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah, I've been thinking about a messenger bag. I have a Namaste messenger that I like, but its too small to carry purse stuff AND knitting. Maybe that's the way to go.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Try looking at diaper bags.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

Diaper bags are a great for knitting! Lots of pockets, and a good size. They are so much more attractive than they used to be too.
Second hand stores, Goodwill, etc. are great places to check for them. I also have a collection of bags, but now when I aquire a new one, I get rid of my least favorite of the bunch to keep it reasonable.


----------



## Sue721 (Feb 17, 2012)

I use a variety of sizes of bags or totes for the various projects in progress; some small for socks or mittens, some medium for sweaters or shawls and some large for afghans. I use free bags or totes acquired over the years. 

A clear plastic zippered cosmetic bags holds my scissors, lifeline yarn, markers, tape measure, etc. This is the bag that gets a home in the current or active project of the moment. And, more than once, I've had to go digging through several project totes to find that cosmetic bag of notions when I'm switching projects for some reason! Maybe I should make up several notions bags!


----------



## Sue721 (Feb 17, 2012)

I use a variety of sizes of bags or totes for the various projects in progress; some small for socks or mittens, some medium for sweaters or shawls and some large for afghans. I use free bags or totes acquired over the years. 

A clear plastic zippered cosmetic bag holds my scissors, lifeline yarn, markers, tape measure, etc. This is the bag that gets a home in the current or active project of the moment. And, more than once, I've had to go digging through several project totes to find that cosmetic bag of notions when I'm switching projects for some reason! Maybe I should make up several notions bags!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I would like one that empties itself and puts all the extra yarn away at the end of a project and then finds the yarns from my stash and reloads ready for the next project.

I don't mind how big it is, how many pockets it has, just as long as it empties and refills I'll be happy


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Ellie RD said:


> Ironically, I just watched an episode of Sewing with Nancy "Sew Simple with Rectangles & Squares, Part 1" where she made a tote bag and a cosmetic bag (would be great for notions). She used double sided quilted fabric and gave the dimesions for the pattern pieces right on the show. The bags went together quickly and looked to be quite sturdy. I am thinking of making a set and then customizing a second set to my needs, if necessary. I am able to watch the show on my computer at the following site:
> http://video.wpt.org/video/2365299009/


Thanks for the link Ellie. I used to watch Sewing with Nancy all the time. Stopped sewing for a number of years, but just took my machine in to be serviced & thought a tote bag would be nice to sew to regenerate my sewing skills. Like many others, I have so many tote bags in all sizes & unfinished projects in quite a few of them too...LOL!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I got this one at Walmart (special ordered it): Bagsmith's Famous Canvas Project Bag, Natural. 

It has loads of pockets and fits just about anything you want to put in it. I keep all my stitch markers and all my knitting supplies in it. It sits on its own metal frame when you're not carrying it and keeps your yarn handy. I use mine all the time, pretty much exclusively. :thumbup:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

I love these.....

http://www.debdonnellydesigns.com/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> I would like one that empties itself and puts all the extra yarn away at the end of a project and then finds the yarns from my stash and reloads ready for the next project.
> 
> I don't mind how big it is, how many pockets it has, just as long as it empties and refills I'll be happy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Our resident genius.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I switch back and forth between the Vera Bradley tote, for small projects, and the Get Away tote bag, for larger projects. These seem to work well for everything.


----------



## cathyscard (Apr 14, 2012)

What goes into all the pockets in knitting bags?


----------



## wokmsweeney (Nov 7, 2014)

Found mine at Sam's club. By Rare Earth. Is really a yoga bag but does very nicely as my knitting bag. I use Ziploc bags for project bags. They keep the yarn clean and dry.


----------



## Kathiediev (Feb 23, 2014)

I use a great tote from ThirtyOne. It has pockets all around the outside and is made of waterproof fabric. I took one to Hawaii and washed it in the washer when we got back - just like new!


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

HI I like the flight attendants bag style; the handles go side to side (so no matter how full you fill it is not pushing away from you and falling off). However, each project has different. The Artbin Yarn drum on Ebay is great. Has a long adjustable handle plenty of room for you and your projects. I used one for years and it has stayed clean and together.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Sue721 said:


> I use a variety of sizes of bags or totes for the various projects in progress; some small for socks or mittens, some medium for sweaters or shawls and some large for afghans. I use free bags or totes acquired over the years.
> 
> A clear plastic zippered cosmetic bags holds my scissors, lifeline yarn, markers, tape measure, etc. This is the bag that gets a home in the current or active project of the moment. And, more than once, I've had to go digging through several project totes to find that cosmetic bag of notions when I'm switching projects for some reason! Maybe I should make up several notions bags!


This is exactly what I do too. Having a passion for purses and totes, I would buy beach bag types as souvenirs when on vacation. Realized they made great knitting bags and also reminded me of fun times. My cosmetic bag of essentials travels from bag to bag and I have quilted purse/bags of all sizes from our thrift store. For me, knitting and regular purse items have to be separate or I wouldn't be able to lift my purse!


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

I actually found mine at Cracker Barrell, 6 pockets on the outside, plus a large side pockets for patterns, 6 pockets inside plus another pattern pocket and about a 4 x 15 area for WIP or new projects. About $40. Best money I have spent


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

I actually found mine at Cracker Barrell, 6 pockets on the outside, plus a large side pockets for patterns, 6 pockets inside plus another pattern pocket and about a 4 x 15 area for WIP or new projects. About $40. Best money I have spent


----------



## Rlane (Sep 12, 2014)

I think I have the same one as margoc. I bought mine at Hobby Lobby and it is by Yarnology.


----------



## TagandLink (Nov 1, 2013)

I use the free bags you get with department store makeup to hold small projects and the really small makeup bags to hold tools...stitch holders, sewing needles, etc.

For larger projects, I use open baskets lined with zip lock bags. They are more transportable that way and keep the yarn clean. 

Pencil holders are GREAT for double pointed needles.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

For me, it's all about avoiding weight, bulk, and clutter. I have a few sleek Walker zippered totes in different sizes for different sized projects (or to move into as a project grows). I have 2 or 3 small walker zippered cases for tools that I move from bag to bag as needed. The Walker nylon is incredibly sturdy, you can see through them to easily I.D. the contents, the grid on the mesh is small enough so that things stay clean, and they weigh _nothing_. I have been using them for about 5 years, they have been dragged all over creation, and they all look brand new. I received the yarn case as a gift, and do use it occasionally. They are pricy, but well worth treating yourself. I am lucky to have a friend who got them for me at a discount. Here's the website.
http://www.walkerbags.com/


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

For my scissors, markers etc., I use a make-up bag. For my knitting I have a tote bag which is light, yet large enough to hold my project and my purse, etc. It's not perfect, but it does the job adequately.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

LisaWyo said:


> I have a ton of bags! My husband is disgusted! I can't find the perfect bag. I've come close. The Namaste Monroe is close, but a little bit small. The Brooklyn H bag is close, but kind of large and clunky. I know, too small, too big...what do you WANT??? I need to keep personal stuff and my knitting stuff separate. I carry a wallet and meds, keys and assorted other "purse stuff". I would like a bag that has some place for tools, crochet hook, etc.
> Any thoughts? Anyone know of the perfect bag?


The "perfect" bag does indeed exist - however what I consider the perfect knitting bag may not be the same as what you consider the perfect knitting bag.

I've tried a few - and like some features in some bags, and other features in others -- yet my favourite (aka, the perfect one) is a simple canvas tote with an outside pocket!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What I use at home is not a bag, but one of those folding canvas totes on a wooden frame. I like that it stands wide open when in use, and has six outside pockets to hold all my tools. For mobile use, I have a large selection of ThirtyOne bags to accommodate the size of my projects and other needs, especially long road trips when I may need to carry more that just craft items in the same set of bags, and don't want to deal with also carrying a purse.


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

After going through several purchased knitting bags I just got out the sewing machine, some fabric and made my own. I picked out a favorite tote bag pattern for the outside and redesigned the lining to include a bunch of pockets to suit my needs. The unwanted bags have been given away.


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

Gypsycream said:


> I would like one that empties itself and puts all the extra yarn away at the end of a project and then finds the yarns from my stash and reloads ready for the next project.
> 
> I don't mind how big it is, how many pockets it has, just as long as it empties and refills I'll be happy


Can we get grocery bags to do the same thing? We would all be rich!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Look in the art departments for bags. I converted one of my small zippered brush/pen/pencil bags for small crochet supplies. They're nylon, sturdy and last forever. When leaving home with a crochet project, depending on the size, I usually choose from my bag collection (way too many) a bag that will hold the project and supplies along with my purse. My favorite and most frequent choice is a 30+ year-old LLBean back pack.


----------



## ladymege (Mar 17, 2011)

My favorite is a garden bag that I purchased at Cracker Barrell


----------



## jennifer1954 (Nov 8, 2011)

My daughter makes "The Cutest Project Bag Ever" on Etsy. for small projects, but she has bigger ones in the queue


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I bought a baby bad at a thrift shop, and am quite happy with it...lots of compartments inside and out...I can carry my personal stuff, WIPs, and tools and notions


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

No. The perfect bag cannot exist. My projects vary in sizes too much. The perfect bag for a simple pair of socks is smaller than the one that has to hold my little magnetic board for those fancy lace patterned ones, which is smaller than I need for a child's sweater, which is smaller than the one I need for an almost finished adult sweater knit with bulky yarn! I have many bags, like many of you, and use them all, just not at once! They rotate, depending on my project(s) that I'm hauling around with me. Some are so big because I'm also taking books and stuff to knitting group to lend with friends, and they are sending me home wi stuff, also!

And if there is a new bag out there? I might just lust after that, too! I think only one or two of my bags was actually designed for knitting or crocheting. Most are just great bags with lots of pockets!


----------



## LiceLady (Feb 14, 2011)

My favorite is a discrete diaper bag I got at the LLBean outlet store. It has a large main compartment, smaller side pockets but,the best feature that most knitting bags don't have: a netting on the side in which I can put my water bottle without worrying about it sweating on my work. It also was a little more "formal" looking than most knitting bags.


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

At Joanne's you get a nice knitting bag for 20.00 with holes for yarn and a separate outside pocket. It is a big round tub. You could use zip-locks to organize. Probably not perfect but smart.


----------



## cpeterman (Sep 21, 2013)

I've decided there is no perfect bag. I've purchased cheap ones, expensive ones, fashion type bags, old lady bags. Never happy. The only thing I know to do is design one. On one side it needs a zippered pouch that opens up like a notebook to hold tablets, notes, pens, instructions, patterns, etc. Then on the other side, it needs another zippered pouch, that would have little sections that would hold your crochet hooks, knitting needles, etc. That's as far as I have gotten in my design..........it's already the size of luggage........


----------



## Slambis (Feb 13, 2015)

I found a lovely tote at a resale shop. It has both inside and outside pockets. I don't know what it was for originally, but it works great for my knitting. I also use a Vera Bradley tote that I was given as a gift several years ago.

But what is perfect for me may not be perfect for you.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Tom Bihn designed a bag called SWIFT just for knitters and crafters. They designed it with Amy Singer of Knitty.com

http://www.tombihn.com/PROD/TB0660.html


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

For all you bag collectors (Aren't we all?) who have an AC Moore in your area, they have various sizes of quilted bags on the style of Vera Bradley, with zippers, better pockets and good choice of colors. They occasionally go on sale, $19.99 reduced to $9.99. With a % coupon off for entire regular and sale items, you have more than a bargain.


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

LisaWyo said:


> I have a ton of bags! My husband is disgusted! I can't find the perfect bag. I've come close. The Namaste Monroe is close, but a little bit small. The Brooklyn H bag is close, but kind of large and clunky. I know, too small, too big...what do you WANT??? I need to keep personal stuff and my knitting stuff separate. I carry a wallet and meds, keys and assorted other "purse stuff". I would like a bag that has some place for tools, crochet hook, etc.
> Any thoughts? Anyone know of the perfect bag?


My bags are small green bags from Joann's or Hobby Lobby. The cost is $1 each. I keep one project in one bag. The bag contains: Project, yarn, gadget bag (with all necessary notions). The gadget bag contains: Small scissors, cable needles, handitool, tape measure, needle gauge ruler, stretch glove, pencil, eraser, pencil, emery board, stitch markers. Needle tightening tool, needle gripper, and a weaver's needle.
It sounds like a lot, but it all fits very nicely into a cosmetic bag. 
You can grab the gadget bag and toss it from one project bag to another and have all of the tools you need.
Hugs and God bless


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I have purchased rolling bags from Tuesday Morning. At the present time each one is full to the top with UFOs. When buying cosmetics I wait until they offer a free bag with purchase. They are nice - pretty, and attractive.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Like everyone else that has commented, I too have tons of knitting bags. My current favorite is actually not a bag, but an African basket like the ones sold at Stitches. I bought mine on EBay and have used it for about a year. It fits my purposes perfectly and goes everywhere with me. Holds everything I need and then some. Never ever catches on the yarn like I was first worried about. Smooth as can be and wonderfully strong.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

You sound like me. I have so many bags. It works for me to have one small zippered bag to hold small tools, like needle gauge, crochet hooks, tapestry needles,row counters, etc. that I always throw into the current project bag.v


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

I always have several projects going at the same time as I get bored easily...so each project has it's own bag...However, Hobby Lobby has some really nice knitting bags!


----------



## judywyzlic (Apr 8, 2013)

I got a yarn drum from Art Bin for Mother's Day, and I love it.
It has 4 holes for the yarn to come out the top, roomy enough to hold 4 skeins of yarn, or less with the project zipped inside, and a small bag for small accessories. Before this a friend gave me a small zipped bag for small accessories, and I love it!!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I find the perfect bag depends on the project you are working on. That is why I have several and I would never consider getting rid of any of them for my husband unless he was ready to get rid of all but one toolbox. &#128527; Besides I always have several projects going so a lot of them are full.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I found my perfect knitting bag at Walmart in the paper crafting section. It's sturdy, made from durable materials, stands alone, pockets all around the outside, one which has pencil size dividers perfect for crochet hooks and pencils, no velcro where it will snag yarn and it's pink! Wish I got a second one because it can't last forever and I haven't seen another since. You might find your perfect bag someplace other than a yarn department.

I sew and made a long roll-up needle holder for storing single point needles, hanging bags to hold circular needles in the original plastic and keep dp's in a plastic shoebox with other paraphernalia. I've sewn tote bags as needed for some projects which became toy totes later.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

I have Lands End bags in two sizes, they are wonderful. Very sturdy canvas, good easy to carry handles, pockets for stuff.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Some one on here thinks so as they make them and charge $75 for them.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Nantucket bag is clever. Too rich for me at this point. I'm using Vera Bradley totes from years ago. They have lots of pockets.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a very large canvas bag with 6 pockets around the outside. It was sold as a carry on bag for traveling. It's still in good condition but the canvas is too hard to clean because of age. I guess I could dye it.


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

check out Annie's Attic they have some really nice bags


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

Shannon123, I'm with you on the Tom Bihn Bag. I love it and fits my needs to a "T"! Ladies, it is worth your time to check it out.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I use three mainly. One large bag which was originally to carry a laptop. Lots of pockets, one main division, one outside zipper with a whole wallet section and a place for pens/crochet hooks. A med size tote with an outside zipper pocket. And a small drawstring bag for just a ball of yarn and needles. I keep a small gadget bag in each, for markers, scissors, etc. This system works well for me.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

Some of the bags recommended on here are really nice but very expensive. Think how much yarn you could buy instead


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I use different bags depending on the size of the project. My favorite bags are ones I've purchased in various Caribbean countries that I've visited on cruises; they're usually well made and colorful. I only carry around the project that's on the needles, plus perhaps another ball of yarn, the pattern, and a little case with scissors, stitch holders, etc. For that I use pencil cases that are sold with school supplies. I do like a bag with long handles so I can carry it on my shoulder.


----------



## yayaknits (Apr 18, 2011)

Check out http://www.chickenbootsusa.com. She is a knitter who sews many styles of bags.


----------



## Mitsue39 (Apr 3, 2012)

I too use things I have already-purses I no longer use, cosmetic bags, altoid tins for stitch markers and such. The money I save on bags I can spend on the important stuff-- yarn!!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

clickyoursticks said:


> Shannon123, I'm with you on the Tom Bihn Bag. I love it and fits my needs to a "T"! Ladies, it is worth your time to check it out.


I wanted one for Christmas last year but they didn't have the color I liked most. It is pricey so I didn't want to settle. I may have to break down and get one prior to the holiday shopping rush. I love the fact that it is made in the USA - and I will own one eventually!


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

I just made the Wooly, Wooly knit and crochet bag that was posted on here a month or so ago. I think I am going to love it. It's not too big, has nice pockets, and I added three more inside.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

MsHeirloom said:


> I just made the Wooly, Wooly knit and crochet bag that was posted on here a month or so ago. I think I am going to love it. It's not too big, has nice pockets, and I added three more inside.


I did a search but didn't find anything called that.


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

My DIL has given me several Vera Bradley bags, different sizes and different designs, over the years and I have fond them to be excellent knitting bags plus they look pretty!!


----------



## HOT HANDS SUE (Mar 5, 2014)

Lisa, lol looks like you opened up a really great topic. So I'll give you my idea
When you buy bed sheets, pillow cases, or even comforters they come in a clear plastic and sometimes with a handle and sometimes with a zipper bag. I too, have many different material bags, BUT I always seem to go back to the clear plastic ones. They are clear, so I can easily see into them, they are so light weight (my hands and shoulders thank me for that) and very durable. So whats not to like. I use them for make and small things.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

As Bambagirl said, "I also have the type of fold-up/fold out knitting bag that sits in a wooden frame on the floor rather like a magazine rack."

The first knitting bag I owned was like this. I wore it out, to the point that the legs broke. I remember seeing bags like this in craft stores, but they cost more than I wanted to pay. Years later, I found a magazine rack, just as described above. The frame is wood, the bag itself is lined fabric. Perfect.

The only thing missing from the original was the vinyl bag attached to the side for small notions. My "with what I have in the house" solution was to safety pin an open zipper freezer bag to either side of the interior, one for small notions, one for circular needles. Straight needles stand up in the bag in pairs. So far, it works, and there's ample room for yarn and a WIP. I crocheted two "straps" to either side for carrying. I really like this kind of bag, because it's big enough to hold everything, and nothing sits on the floor. Haven't tried taking it on an airplane, but I don't fly much.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

JillF said:


> I did a search but didn't find anything called that.


I think this is the Wooly Bag mentioned? http://pursepatterns.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1868


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> I think this is the Wooly Bag mentioned? http://pursepatterns.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1868


Thank you


----------



## LisaWyo (Dec 9, 2014)

I can't sew, though. :-(


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

LisaWyo said:


> I have a ton of bags! My husband is disgusted! I can't find the perfect bag. I've come close. The Namaste Monroe is close, but a little bit small. The Brooklyn H bag is close, but kind of large and clunky. I know, too small, too big...what do you WANT??? I need to keep personal stuff and my knitting stuff separate. I carry a wallet and meds, keys and assorted other "purse stuff". I would like a bag that has some place for tools, crochet hook, etc.
> Any thoughts? Anyone know of the perfect bag?


I have had this bag for 50 years and always go back to it. It has a place for everything, a large central pocket to hold your yarn and work and a pocket on the back that holds patterns and my needle case. Love the channels on the side to hold straight needles. I sometimes use something smaller for little projects but this beat-up old bag works very well for most things.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Joyce Stewart said:


> I have had this bag for 50 years and always go back to it. It has a place for everything, a large central pocket to hold your yarn and work and a pocket on the back that holds patterns and my needle case. Love the channels on the side to hold straight needles. I sometimes use something smaller for little projects but this beat-up old bag works very well for most things.


wow, that looks perfect! It looks like a good sewer could make something like this-leaves me out


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I love my Vera Bradley for my knitting bag after trying many.


----------



## snowflakedawn (Dec 23, 2014)

I was given A tom Bihn one as a gift and it came with an extra little bag and then same person gave me a small zippered matching piece. I just looked it up and was in shock at cost but I have used this for several years, carted it around in a bike basket when volunteering in Yosemite National Park. Two zippered (see thru) compartments attached to inside of bag and plenty of space for a sweater project and two of the large PURL ESSENCE yarn together with the sweater I am working on. Am including the website in case you want to look at it. AT home I am very prone to use a large bright plastic flower pot which i also use for magazine holders, etc.

http://www.tombihn.com/knitting_bags/TB0660.html


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

There are lots on Amazon. Here's a cool one. And not expensive.

http://www.amazon.com/Miles-Kimball-Knitting-Tote-Bag/dp/B00MJ789MI/ref=sr_1_1_m?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1434134215&sr=1-1&keywords=knitting+bags+totes


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

farmkiti said:


> I got this one at Walmart (special ordered it): Bagsmith's Famous Canvas Project Bag, Natural.
> 
> It has loads of pockets and fits just about anything you want to put in it. I keep all my stitch markers and all my knitting supplies in it. It sits on its own metal frame when you're not carrying it and keeps your yarn handy. I use mine all the time, pretty much exclusively. :thumbup:


I also love this bag...so much that I have two of them; one is the natural canvas and the other is black.


----------



## ingrambead (May 24, 2011)

I too have a ton of bags for knitting (and some for beadwork too) But occasionally I find myself using a plastic grocery bag for my small projects so I can put them in my purse without getting snags. Then I sit there pondering why didn't I use one of my bags that I bought just for knitting.


----------



## LisaWyo (Dec 9, 2014)

That is AWESOME! Divider pockets inside for purse stuff and it would be perfect. Alas, I am not a seamstress. =(


----------



## scorpio1966 (Jun 12, 2015)

Have a look at Vera Bradley Bags, they don't make a knitting bag but have various totes and bags all of which have lots of different storage compartments, very lightweight and pretty too.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Julie's Mom said:


> I use different bags depending on the size of the project. My favorite bags are ones I've purchased in various Caribbean countries that I've visited on cruises; they're usually well made and colorful. I only carry around the project that's on the needles, plus perhaps another ball of yarn, the pattern, and a little case with scissors, stitch holders, etc. For that I use pencil cases that are sold with school supplies. I do like a bag with long handles so I can carry it on my shoulder.


That is what I do. Souvenirs from whatever place I have visited and must have long handles to cross over my chest.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> Tom Bihn designed a bag called SWIFT just for knitters and crafters. They designed it with Amy Singer of Knitty.com
> 
> http://www.tombihn.com/PROD/TB0660.html


I love Tom Bihn "Swift" bags. I have two of them. Here are a couple of youtube videos that demonstrate the bags:

Video 1: 




Video 2: 




Last time I checked, a Swift is around $90. I know that's expensive for a knitting bag, but I use it as a purse as well. I bought my first bag, but I told my son one year that my "wish list" for Christmas was another Tom Bihn "Swift" bag. He gifted me with the one I liked. So if you have a birthday coming soon, or start a Christmas wish list, maybe a Tom Bihn Swift would be perfect for you too! You cannot wear them out either, they're made to last.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

Great discussion! And so many helpful links. I'm bookmarking this thread for future bag shopping.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

LisaWyo said:


> I have a ton of bags! My husband is disgusted! I can't find the perfect bag. I've come close. The Namaste Monroe is close, but a little bit small. The Brooklyn H bag is close, but kind of large and clunky. I know, too small, too big...what do you WANT??? I need to keep personal stuff and my knitting stuff separate. I carry a wallet and meds, keys and assorted other "purse stuff". I would like a bag that has some place for tools, crochet hook, etc.
> Any thoughts? Anyone know of the perfect bag?


Maybe a Rucksack. Just in case you cannot decide which project you would like to bring along with you.xx


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I watch a lot of knitting podcast on YouTube, and all the podcasters use handmade drawstring or zippered bags to hold individual projects. You can find them on Etsy and there are many different Etsy shops that sell them. I have a lot of these which store my WIPs in its own special bag.

Here are a couple of links for some of the shops I buy project bags from:

1. https://www.etsy.com/shop/KathysDollsAndCrafts?ref=pr_faveshops

2. https://www.etsy.com/shop/SouthPawCreation?ref=pr_faveshops


----------



## Yahoo (Mar 29, 2014)

How about a small back pack? Room for everything.


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes, my first 'perfect' bag was the Nantucket,boring beige and black. My second one was perfect purple.
Now they come in ALL colours and patterns.
They have a full wrap around zipper a gazillion upright pockets for needles and designed so you can have your needles inside the bag or out. plus it can be hand carried or converted to a type of back pack. Made from very sturdy canvas they were originally designed as tool bags. I believe they now do several sizes.
Check out their web page. The Nantucket Bagg company.


----------



## minimouse45 (Aug 25, 2013)

I use a Vera Bradley also. They come in every size, shape and color and can be purchased very reasonably used in resale places and Ebay. The shoulder bags and totes are especially roomy and lightweight. I have an endless supply from my "collection obsession" days so my DH complains only about purses.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I found an Eddie Bauer messenger bag at DBNY a few weeks ago- it was on sale for $9.!!!!!. It has assorted outdoes pockets , some with zippers to hold money, credit cards, checkbook, cell phone, other purse things. There are two deep inside pockets that would hold my laptop, but I use it for yarn & needles for whatever project I am working on. The adjustable strap is long enough to cross my chest so it's not hanging off my shoulder. I don't use it for regular shopping trips or such; only if I am going for a whole day. It's perfect!


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

ssk1953 said:


> I watch a lot of knitting podcast on YouTube, and all the podcasters use handmade drawstring or zippered bags to hold individual projects. You can find them on Etsy and there are many different Etsy shops that sell them. I have a lot of these which store my WIPs in its own special bag.
> 
> Here are a couple of links for some of the shops I buy project bags from:
> 
> ...


1. http://www.etsy.com/shop/KathysDollsAndCrafts?ref=pr_faveshops

2. http://www.etsy.com/shop/SouthPawCreation?ref=pr_faveshops

Hmmm...even after deleting the "s," the links don't work. I think you have to link us to the actual store, not to your list of favorites.


----------



## Imogen49 (Feb 15, 2012)

The 'Yarnit' is perfect. Google it.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sandy4cats said:


> 1. http://www.etsy.com/shop/KathysDollsAndCrafts?ref=pr_faveshops
> 
> 2. http://www.etsy.com/shop/SouthPawCreation?ref=pr_faveshops
> 
> Hmmm...even after deleting the "s," the links don't work. I think you have to link us to the actual store, not to your list of favorites.


Sorry about that. Let's see if this works:

1. http://www.etsy.com/shop/SouthPawCreation

2. http://www.etsy.com/shop/KathysDollsAndCrafts


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Sandy4cats said:


> 1. http://www.etsy.com/shop/KathysDollsAndCrafts?ref=pr_faveshops
> 
> 2. http://www.etsy.com/shop/SouthPawCreation?ref=pr_faveshops
> 
> Hmmm...even after deleting the "s," the links don't work. I think you have to link us to the actual store, not to your list of favorites.


I clicked on both and went right to the shops, above links.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

crispie said:


> My favorite is The Nantucket Bag http://nantucketbagg.com/
> 
> On the web page you can see the very short video that shows you how it opens. As I recall, it was designed by a knitter and I love love love mine. Mine is in purple, so it does not show the dirt but can easily be cleaned, unzips to lie flat if you want, and has lots of pockets of many different sizes. It goes with me everywhere .


Wow! Thankyou for sharing. Never saw a bag that opens up


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Like all of the other posters I don't think that there really is a perfect knitting bag. It all depends on the project and personal preferences, however I find myself going back to certain standbys. Vera bags or knock offs as they vary in size to fit the project, have a flat bottom to stand up, and are deep enough that a skein can stand up on end, and of course they have wonderful pockets to hold knitting accessories. I sometimes use canvas LL Bean totes for their sturdiness and versatility, in these I usually slip a purse organizer to corral my knitting notions and I also use a lined basket with handles if a project is small. The most important factor is portability and containment of the project. I don't have to buy a bag specifically for knitting as I try to multipurpose what I have. Knitting bags are like purses are we ever really satisfied? I've noticed that all my knitting friends are always changing up what they tote their knitting in. I'm always on the look out for a better way to tote and organize my projects. I have enjoyed reading this topic immensely.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a orange bag Specifically designed for knitting. It has outside pockets for yarn and notions and a large inside for projects. My problem is that it can be bulky and heavy. I have a couple of utility Bags I purchased from thirty-one which are good for me. They are light weight. have outside pockets and the inside is great for projects.


----------



## pfjenson (Feb 24, 2012)

i also have several bags depending on the project--I have a bright pink (love it!) Nantucket Bagg bought about 5 years ago on clearance at QVC for $23! I also have a small denim bag bought years ago that is worn like a fanny pack that I bought specifically for knitting socks--and I have been known to carry a project in a backpack--oh, and I also have a Jordan Paige knitting bag--also bought years ago--pricey, but I do love it!


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

There was a Vera Bradley diaper bag some years ago. It's so wide and the top zips. I love it for my larger projects, it's also very lightweight for carrying yarns, etc.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Someone here at KP once suggested using a diaper bag for knitting and even included a link to Walmart. Since then I have checked out several diaper bags and they all would make great knitting bags. Lots of compartments both inside and out, and roomy inside for large projects. You might want to check them out. Some at Walmart are $25.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Yotbum, you're right! And there's typically a wipe able liner section for water bottles


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

thrift stores have some nice ones. buy a bunch and then you'll have a bunch to pick from for each project


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

kittygritty said:


> I clicked on both and went right to the shops, above links.


Oopps! Just re-read my error message. Apparently, Etsy doesn't like my old version of Safari.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

I made one to I take with me every time I visit mother at the nursing home (3 - 4 times weekly). It is perfect and meets all my needs plus more. I knit an adult cardigan with long sleeves, there was enough room for it in a completed stage.

I introduced the bag here on KP, if I've done it right, this should be the link to the information about the bag. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-334262-1.html
In the mean time, I've made another one for a friend (see photos below)


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Tove said:


> I made one to I take with me every time I visit mother at the nursing home (3 - 4 times weekly). It is perfect and meets all my needs plus more. I knit an adult cardigan with long sleeves, there was enough room for it in a completed stage.
> 
> I introduced the bag here on KP, if I've done it right, this should be the link to the information about the bag. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-334262-1.html
> In the mean time, I've made another one for a friend (see photos below)


So pretty!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

How does it travel, do the metal parts get in the way, when carrying?



farmkiti said:


> I got this one at Walmart (special ordered it): Bagsmith's Famous Canvas Project Bag, Natural.
> 
> It has loads of pockets and fits just about anything you want to put in it. I keep all my stitch markers and all my knitting supplies in it. It sits on its own metal frame when you're not carrying it and keeps your yarn handy. I use mine all the time, pretty much exclusively. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Also try looking in the luggage area. They have some great bags at tjmaxx in that area and reasonable prices


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a framed knitting bag like this:


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Bambagirl said:


> I have a framed knitting bag like this:


I have had one of these for many years. The fabric is polyester in lovely shades of blue. I only use it for at home projects so I didn't think of mentioning it in an earlier post. LL Bean has tough nylon light-weight water repellent zippered tote bags that I find perfect for many projects, too. There is only one main compartment with a smaller zippered compartment but they suit my needs. They come in Small, Medium and Large and often go on sale.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Dutchie1946 said:


> Sadly, though I've at least two hundred assorted bags that I use for holding knitting projects at various stages from just-beginning to almost-done, I have yet to find the perfect-for-every-stage-of-every-project bag. None of my bags was bought new, and very few were designed to be used for knitting.


You know, Jessica-Jean, you crack me up. Every time I start looking around and thinking I am overwhelmed by the amount of my knitting "stuff", you post about the number of something you have and I realize that more is always an option. :lol:


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

cathyscard said:


> What goes into all the pockets in knitting bags?


Lets see: Scissors, measuring tape, copies of pattern, notes, those extra markers, lifelines, bandaids, lipstick, extra kleenex, spare glasses, small magnifier, a book to read, socks, sandals, ummm, how big is the bag and how many pockets???


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

RP1019 said:


> Lets see: Scissors, measuring tape, copies of pattern, notes, those extra markers, lifelines, bandaids, lipstick, extra kleenex, spare glasses, small magnifier, a book to read, socks, sandals, ummm, how big is the bag and how many pockets???


 :-D That's only the beginning and why the weight of my bags is a big issue with me. Even using light weight bags, my stuff weighs them and me down. Some other 'essentials?' Travel size Lysol Spray, moist wipes, eye glass lens wipes, hair brush, pocket calendar, cell phone, house keys, car keys, flashlight and on it goes. I should just stay home.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Do you have a local yarn shop nearby? Ask if there is anyone who makes custom bags... At mine, a woman who is an expert at most crafts (she teaches knit/crochet also) is an expert seamstress, and makes the most fabulous bags! They run $65.00 but come with tons of accessories... I paid so much more for one by a famous company, but it didn't have enough features to make it practical for me... I only loved the fake fur and animal print on it.


----------



## Carol40 (Apr 15, 2015)

If you do let me know please !!!!! I have a ton of bags and not one is the right one ..


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Truthfully, there is no one bag that works. There is one for the blanket -- needs markers, pattern, scissors, extra yarn etc. Then there is one for the sweater, needs two different size needles, scissors, markers, pattern, extra yarn, and a place to store finished pieces; and then there is the little tiny one to carry on the airplane, and the one which will not lose or move your double points, oh, and the one mentioned earlier that makes into a stand for when you visit your grandchildren, so you can set up shop while you are there, and then there is the one to take with you in public (pretty), etc. No wonder Jessica Jean has over 200! So, now we not only have a yarn stash, but also a bag stash!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> I don't know, maybe I'm doing something wrong. I usually use a smallish makeup type bag for 'accessories' and a  gallon zip lock bag for the yarn/needles/pattern. the small bag will fit inside the zip lock.


good idea mirl56 :thumbup:


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

HOT HANDS SUE said:


> Lisa, lol looks like you opened up a really great topic. So I'll give you my idea
> When you buy bed sheets, pillow cases, or even comforters they come in a clear plastic and sometimes with a handle and sometimes with a zipper bag. I too, have many different material bags, BUT I always seem to go back to the clear plastic ones. They are clear, so I can easily see into them, they are so light weight (my hands and shoulders thank me for that) and very durable. So whats not to like. I use them for make and small things.


same here HOT HANDS SUE I use them too. I have small ones and medium too. Lovely zip to keep "things" safe too.
Regards
Sue alias shockey


----------



## LisaWyo (Dec 9, 2014)

Do you have any pictures or contact info for the woman who makes the bags? Does she have a website or etsy page? I would love to see them. 
I really need something that I can use as a purse and project bag.
Thank you!


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't carry all the extras like scissors etc ... if I'm going to the knitting circle at my Church. I'll just use someone else's, LOL!!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Bambagirl said:


> I don't carry all the extras like scissors etc ... if I'm going to the knitting circle at my Church. I'll just use someone else's, LOL!!


 :lol:


----------



## ps802 (Mar 28, 2014)

crispie said:


> My favorite is The Nantucket Bag http://nantucketbagg.com/
> 
> On the web page you can see the very short video that shows you how it opens. As I recall, it was designed by a knitter and I love love love mine. Mine is in purple, so it does not show the dirt but can easily be cleaned, unzips to lie flat if you want, and has lots of pockets of many different sizes. It goes with me everywhere .


I have two Nantucket knitting bags, a large one and a small one. I love them both. I use the small one for small projects such as scarves, mittens, hats, etc. The large one sits next to my couch with all my tools and extra yarn for a larger project I am working on. You can't go wrong with a Nantucket bag. Also you can have it with the pockets on the outside or the inside. However way you zip it.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

HOT HANDS SUE I also use the big bags that you buy bedding in. but generally I use them to store my stash of yarn balls in!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

LisaWyo said:


> Do you have any pictures or contact info for the woman who makes the bags? Does she have a website or etsy page? I would love to see them.
> I really need something that I can use as a purse and project bag.
> Thank you!


Lisa, 
I will see her on Wednesday and ask if she has a website.
Julianne


----------



## LisaWyo (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Buck-I (Oct 20, 2014)

Yarn Caddy

I purchased this bag almost a year ago and have yet to find a bag or tool box which can do a better job holding my knitting and crochet tools. Though my bag is identical to the bag shown in the picture (see: http://www.joann.com/yarn-caddy-merlot/9125188.html#q=yarn+caddy&start=1), mine is navy blue. It came with two snap-on panels which I have side by side on one side of the bag. The panels can be removed from the bag, then will fold or roll and can be stored inside the main pocket of the bag for transport. I use the twelve vertical pockets (first snap-on panel) for assorted straight knitting needles, my larger double pointed needles and various other tools. I use the three zippered pockets (second snap-on panel) for various accessories, notions and smaller double pointed needles.

Inside the main pocket, I have my sets of Interchangeable Circular needles, 2 sets of straight needles, my set of crochet hooks and a crochet starter set. I also keep reference and pattern information inside the main pocket along with some yarns and smaller Works in Progress (WIP) which I usually do not carry out the door.

This bag sits next to the chair where I usually knit from when at home. I HIGHLY recommend this bag to anyone who has knitting needles and notions to organize and keep handy.

I will add that I have carried this bag with me on occasion, but when I go places I usually carry my WIP inside a different bag. With all the tools I have stored inside the Yarn Caddy I usually chose to leave it home and just carry items I will need while away.


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

I have purchased my yarn bags at Michaels, when they carried them. I also found a great knitting bag by Debbie Macomber at our local Tuesday Mornings store, and they carry yarn too. I also found some great designer diaper bags, yes huge diaper bags that have all the pockets and nooks and crannies that work GREAT to hold yarn, books, needles, hooks, everything I could want...

I found mine at yard sales, usually in the higher end home area's (sorry, I don't mean to offend anyone). I found they usually keep their bags in wonderful condition and for only a few bucks, a great deal! I have also found a few perfect bags from thrift stores, one is a Vera Bradley... After spending good money at regular stores for bags, I have found if you have the patience and like the "hunt" the garage sales and thrift stores are good.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I agree, you can find some nice ones at the Goodwill or Thrift stores.



RIO said:


> I have purchased my yarn bags at Michaels, when they carried them. I also found a great knitting bag by Debbie Macomber at our local Tuesday Mornings store, and they carry yarn too. I also found some great designer diaper bags, yes huge diaper bags that have all the pockets and nooks and crannies that work GREAT to hold yarn, books, needles, hooks, everything I could want...
> 
> I found mine at yard sales, usually in the higher end home area's (sorry, I don't mean to offend anyone). I found they usually keep their bags in wonderful condition and for only a few bucks, a great deal! I have also found a few perfect bags from thrift stores, one is a Vera Bradley... After spending good money at regular stores for bags, I have found if you have the patience and like the "hunt" the garage sales and thrift stores are good.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Each project gets its own bag that way all the parts are in one place and I have an excuse to own so many bags.


----------



## Carol40 (Apr 15, 2015)

Like your idea to explain the reason for so so many bags!!! My husband tells everyone I have bags hanging every place there is a place to hang one.


----------



## LisaWyo (Dec 9, 2014)

Carol40 said:


> Like your idea to explain the reason for so so many bags!!! My husband tells everyone I have bags hanging every place there is a place to hang one.


Mine too! Every time I mention a new bag he asks me if I've found a coat rack yet. :|


----------



## LisaWyo (Dec 9, 2014)

morningstar said:


> :-D That's only the beginning and why the weight of my bags is a big issue with me. Even using light weight bags, my stuff weighs them and me down. Some other 'essentials?' Travel size Lysol Spray, moist wipes, eye glass lens wipes, hair brush, pocket calendar, cell phone, house keys, car keys, flashlight and on it goes. I should just stay home.


LOL! I feel the same way---stay at home and knit instead of worrying about carting everything around with you!


----------



## MzStitch (Jun 17, 2015)

Have you looked at the thirty-one bags?


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> How does it travel, do the metal parts get in the way, when carrying?


Here are some photos of mine in use. Usually of course I have yarn inside and a project going. It's big enough to fit yarn and an almost-completed large baby blanket. I couldn't get a link to put on here, but if you get it at Walmart, it's listed under:
Bagsmith's Famous Canvas Project Bag, Natural 12"X12"X9"

There are several listings of this bag on the Walmart, some as low as about $39 and some as high as $61. Make sure you get one at the right price. I guess they outsource them, so the price just depends on where they order it from. I ordered mine online and had it delivered to the store where I picked it up for free.

And no, the metal does not get in the way. It holds the bag up very nicely and folds down when I don't need for it to stand on its own. It also includes an optional shoulder strap. Plus the handles on the bag itself have separate canvas covers so it's easy to carry by hand. It travels very nicely and I use it all the time, both at home and for travel.


----------



## Carol40 (Apr 15, 2015)

Beautiful knitting bag.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

My friend likes my bargain knitting bag so much which cost me just £1 (it came from a charity shop - UK equivalent of a thrift shop!) she wants us to set aside a day and hunt around the charity shops together in the next town (we've checked out the ones in our own town!!).

Having said that, my charity shop bargains included far more than knitting bags and knitting accessories! I always love to find something special that doesn't cost very much - and additionally help a good cause! LOL!!


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

Check out Namaste.com They have some Quality Bags. I have bought and love!


----------



## Carol40 (Apr 15, 2015)

Love shopping resale stores with my friend Marie.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thank you for your response and the pictures .



farmkiti said:


> Here are some photos of mine in use. Usually of course I have yarn inside and a project going. It's big enough to fit yarn and an almost-completed large baby blanket. I couldn't get a link to put on here, but if you get it at Walmart, it's listed under:
> Bagsmith's Famous Canvas Project Bag, Natural 12"X12"X9"
> 
> There are several listings of this bag on the Walmart, some as low as about $39 and some as high as $61. Make sure you get one at the right price. I guess they outsource them, so the price just depends on where they order it from. I ordered mine online and had it delivered to the store where I picked it up for free.
> ...


----------



## LisaWyo (Dec 9, 2014)

I have 2 Namaste bags and I like them a lot. They still don't solve my purse/knitting bag needs. Did you know that Namaste was sold? When you go on their website (at least a couple of weeks ago) they barely had anything left, and stuff was on sale about 40% off. Their Ravelry group is all but shut down.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Bambagirl said:


> I don't carry all the extras like scissors etc ... if I'm going to the knitting circle at my Church. I'll just use someone else's, LOL!!


I seem to be the "someone else" as my group expect me to have everything THEY need with me!!!!!


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Have you tried a wine tote? A tote bag for 6 bottles of wine, hence 6 separate sections, three on each side. The three are sewn together and will collapse leaving a bigger space for different configurations. I hope the pictures are self explanatory. Very useful. Very inexpensive


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

My daughter-in-law gave me a bag that was designed to be used on the beach with pockets all around. I love it if I have larger projects, especially.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Great idea there gheezi!


----------



## Carol40 (Apr 15, 2015)

Best idea yet .Have A bottle of wine & your yarn project . You are all set for the day.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

gheezi said:


> Have you tried a wine tote? A tote bag for 6 bottles of wine, hence 6 separate sections, three on each side. The three are sewn together and will collapse leaving a bigger space for different configurations. I hope the pictures are self explanatory. Very useful. Very inexpensive


Love this idea! I have also used these type of bags to store / organize my yarn stash. The bags are stackable with the open ends facing out on a shelf allowing you to see your yarn. Great way to upcycle.


----------

